# USMNT w-B. Arena



## f1nfutbol fan (Feb 1, 2017)

Based on all the chatter on this forums; *sarcasm*, the usmnt performance / lack-there-of against serbia over the weekend, was the game as painful & disappointing to watch for you, as it was for me?

may as well kiss 2018WC good bye.

I am hoping that the team watches & take responsibility for their lack of performance & poor passing & turn it around vs Jamaica...

I get that the side which played against serbia was missing a number of influential players, but the effort displayed / what I saw from the starting 11, suggest's that a number of potential WC starters would much rather be sunning their sack on the beach vs playing.

Am I just beating a dead horse?

Please chime in.


----------



## Zvezdas (Feb 2, 2017)

...Serbia brought bunch a random guys from their domestic league, could not honestly call them national team since they got together a week earlier and practiced like 3-4 times before facing USMNT...now if USA could not score on this patched up group good luck with WC hopes...


----------



## outside! (Feb 2, 2017)

f1nfutbol fan said:


> Am I just beating a dead horse?
> 
> Please chime in.


Nah, you dug it up first, then started beating it.


----------



## HBE (Jul 23, 2017)

Bruce Arena has done an outstanding job against CONCACAF team just saying.......


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 23, 2017)

HBE said:


> Bruce Arena has done an outstanding job against CONCACAF team just saying.......


Like Nagby a lot.


----------



## NoGoal (Jul 23, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Like Nagby a lot.


Nagby is a poor man's Eden Hazard of Chelsea.


----------



## soccerobserver (Jul 24, 2017)

Jamaica's Reggae Boys upset Mexico and will face the USMNT in the CONCACAF Final...I read somewhere that Mexico was missing their National team's starters...I thought Mexico was the better team but the Jamaican goalie kept making great saves...

Here is the link:  http://www.fifa.com/live-scores/goldcup/news/newsid/290/188/7/index.html?intcmp=fifacom_hp_module_news_top

USMNT plays Jamaica on 7/26


----------



## outside! (Jul 24, 2017)

Mexico may have been the better team, but both of Jamaica's goals were quality.


----------



## soccerobserver (Jul 24, 2017)

outside! said:


> Mexico may have been the better team, but both of Jamaica's goals were quality.


Agreed the direct kick was quality no doubt in the 1-0 win...I did not see that there was second goal called back...and there was a lot of attacking on both sides which made for an exciting game...wondering how the heavily favored USMNT will do Thursday...


----------



## outside! (Jul 24, 2017)

I was not paying super attention, and thought the score was 2-0. Jamaica put one in the net off a header, but it must have been called back.


----------



## JJP (Jul 25, 2017)

The results of this tournament mean very little.  Nobody is bringing their best players.


----------



## soccerobserver (Jul 25, 2017)

So what we have is the Jamaican B team defeated the Mexican B team...it was still a fun match to watch...


----------



## JJP (Jul 27, 2017)

soccerobserver said:


> So what we have is the Jamaican B team defeated the Mexican B team...it was still a fun match to watch...


Actually I don't know enough about Jamaican soccer to know whether they brought their A team or B team.  Jamaica actually probably brought their A team.

 I know USA and Mexico didn't bring their A team, until the semis when US brought in Dempsey and Altidore.  Usually players on top European teams don't play in this tournament.  When the best European based players are playing, that's when you know you have your A team.


----------



## splinter (Jul 27, 2017)

Can't understand why Klinsman didn't give Nagby more playing time.   He seems to be one of only a few U.S. players that can dribble with the ball and create.   Is there anyone that can tell me what the national team coaches see in Zusi?  I just don't see it.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jul 27, 2017)

splinter said:


> Can't understand why Klinsman didn't give Nagby more playing time.   He seems to be one of only a few U.S. players that can dribble with the ball and create.   Is there anyone that can tell me what the national team coaches see in Zusi?  I just don't see it.


A man-bun?


----------



## NoGoal (Jul 27, 2017)

splinter said:


> Can't understand why Klinsman didn't give Nagby more playing time.   He seems to be one of only a few U.S. players that can dribble with the ball and create.   Is there anyone that can tell me what the national team coaches see in Zusi?  I just don't see it.


But, the question is would start Nagby over Bobby Wood or Pulisic?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> But, the question is would start Nagby over Bobby Wood or Pulisic?


Nagby is a baller.
I would love to see a coach who has the balls to start all three, along with Dempsey.


----------



## MarkM (Jul 27, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nagby is a baller.
> I would love to see a coach who has the balls to start all three, along with Dempsey.


Completely agree, except Dempsey will be coming off the bench as a super-sub by the time the World Cup rolls around.


----------



## NoGoal (Jul 27, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nagby is a baller.
> I would love to see a coach who has the balls to start all three, along with Dempsey.


Would your starting front be

Dempsey.....Altidore....Wood
...........Nagby...........Pulisic
...................Bradley.............
....................Back 4................
...................Howard..............


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 28, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Would your starting front be
> 
> Dempsey.....Altidore....Wood
> ...........Nagby...........Pulisic
> ...


I would put Dempsey in the middle between Altidore and Wood..
Still not sold on Bradley, especially on the defensive end.


----------



## f1nfutbol fan (Sep 6, 2017)

shocking display for the last 2 games.......


----------



## El Clasico (Sep 6, 2017)

Wait....I thought Arena was our savior??


----------



## El Clasico (Sep 6, 2017)

In all fairness to Arena, his team would kill it on the senior's tour


----------



## soccerobserver (Sep 8, 2017)

This article made me feel a lot better about the USMNT...here is the link:

https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-u-s-mens-soccer-team-is-bungling-its-way-to-the-world-cup/

Some excerpts from the article:
*Sep. 6, 2017 at 1:36 PM
*
* The U.S. Men’s Soccer Team Is Bungling Its Way To The World Cup *
By Mike Goodman

"
The problem right now isn’t so much that the U.S. team is bad. It’s not. The problem is that the U.S. was really bad last year when this phase of qualification started, and it hasn’t really ever made up for it. Jurgen Klinsmann was fired two games into the USMNT’s final-round qualifying bid, after a home loss against Mexico and a 4-0 thumping away to Costa Rica. The team was a mess, and Bruce Arena was brought in to stabilize the ship. And he did. In his first four games in charge, he led the team to two home wins and two road draws, the exact kind of record that leads to easy qualification. But the record didn’t earn back any of the points the team dropped in its first two games. Arena stopped the bleeding, but he didn’t fill in the hole that Klinsmann had dug.

That left that the men’s team vulnerable to a single bad match — like the match last Friday, in which Costa Rica beat the U.S. 2-0 in New Jersey. Realistically, Arena’s team didn’t play all that badly. The USMNT outshot its opponents 14-9 and produced a 1.26 to 0.62 expected goal advantage. Arena’s men conceded an early goal thanks to some poor positioning from central defenders Geoff Cameron and Tim Ream and some questionable goalkeeping from Tim Howard. Then they were denied a second-half equalizer when Costa Rica’s goalkeeper, Keylor Navas, made an absolutely inhuman save on a shot from U.S. midfielder Christian Pulisic that took a wicked deflection. If either the blown defense or the amazing save had gone slightly differently, the game looks different, the qualifying campaign looks different, and the answer to the question of “What is wrong with the team?” is basically “Nothing.”"


----------



## El Clasico (Sep 8, 2017)

Basically "Nothing"??? I don't even know what to say anymore. Once again, this post shows just how far the US has to go before we become competitive on the world stage. In all actuality, Bruce Arena and Jurgen Klinsmann's names are completely interchangeable in this story. I guess it just depends on who is blowing the author. I didn't bother to click or read the whole article since these excerpts lay out the author's position. In my opinion, this is, so far, the dumbest argument supporting the US team that I have read. Just incredible.

How can we make our product better (USMNT), if we can't see how bad it is.  The US fan base (generally speaking) is absolutely clueless about the state of American soccer, about what we are producing and how we are producing it.  Had a gentlemen (based on his threads, clearly works for or is associated/affiliated with Cal South, a Club or US Soccer) in a different thread commenting on how Christian Pulisic is a product of the DA academy.  How do you respond to that? How do you respond to this author?

One can only read with amazement and shrug one's shoulders.


----------



## soccerobserver (Sep 8, 2017)

EC, I hear you...I would point out that the author in some sense agrees with you...later in the article he writes:

"This team as currently constituted is just about good enough to qualify for the World Cup. The problem is that it isn’t much better than that." And he adds that the HEX almost guarantees US qualifies for the WC so it's not a high hurdle that has to be overcome... and yes the US in general cares more about the NFL, NBA etc than soccer...


----------



## JJP (Sep 8, 2017)

IMO the US is about the same team it ever was, relying on goaltending and park the bus D to keep the game close and then steal a win vs. good teams with a counter.

I think the reason we are having problems is that the level of play from Costa Rica, Panama, Honduras, Guatemala and the other Central American countries has improved significantly.  They are playing legitimate attacking soccer with good ball movement and organized team defense.  Costa Rica, in particular, is blowing my mind.  All of the Ticos could fit in a half block of NYC yet they are putting together a legit team that is wiping us out.

Mexico experienced this in the last WC qualifying cycle, they kept expecting the Central American "minnows" to roll over and die for them.

In this cycle, Mexico has raised their game and actually played somewhat close to their potential instead of sucking and choking like they normally do.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 6, 2017)

The men are having their way with Panama...


----------



## GoWest (Oct 14, 2017)

f1nfutbol fan said:


> may as well kiss 2018WC good bye


Prophetic in a word. Brice Arena's exit could not have come at a better time. Time to re-build on a better foundation.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Nov 7, 2017)

https://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2017/11/07/14/39/20171107-news-mnt-sarachan-calls-21-players-for-friendly-against-third-ranked-portugal

I like the inclusion of Wes McKennie and Josh Sargent!  Wes McKennie is the truth!!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Nov 14, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> https://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2017/11/07/14/39/20171107-news-mnt-sarachan-calls-21-players-for-friendly-against-third-ranked-portugal
> 
> I like the inclusion of Wes McKennie and Josh Sargent!  Wes McKennie is the truth!!



Wes McKennie scores in his debut.  Say so long to Michael Bradley.  Say so long to soccer as an upperclass sport in America.  Just take a look at that starting lineup.  This is the most ethnic USMNT lineup that I have ever seen.  Maybe times are changing...


----------



## MarkM (Nov 14, 2017)

The youngsters looked good today.  Other than the goalkeeping blunder, they played well. 

Seven of the starting eleven were DA products - mostly the youngers.


----------



## f1nfutbol fan (Nov 15, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Wes McKennie scores in his debut.


great skills to create the space & shoot a Sweet goal



MakeAPlay said:


> Say so long to Michael Bradley.


 no tears here.... only after he passes to the opposition more often than his teammates on the usmnt.

Certainly glad to see lazy altidore missing from the XI as well. yeah, he has done a lot for the usmnt, but he is like valderrama = meaning he need's/expects/wants perfect deliveries to his feet on a platter, otherwise you get little movement from him IMO.




MakeAPlay said:


> Say so long to soccer as an upperclass sport in America.  Just take a look at that starting lineup.  This is the most ethnic USMNT lineup that I have ever seen.


 WOW..... it's nice to know how you view the team.

I see the XI as youthful pack of wolves with passion & it showed. A # of the players play in europe @ a higher level; currently in their prime, vs some of the people mentioned above who play with the desire country club / pick up soccer.

I'm glad the interim coach had a full dress rehearsal on a big stage. so how the boys behave & respond to the pressure.

I only saw highlights, my system didnt record the game. i hope they didnt play long ball / thug style.

highlights showed good movement & attacking with good crosses into the threatening areas. Highlights looked encouraging to me.


----------



## espola (Nov 15, 2017)

MarkM said:


> The youngsters looked good today.  Other than the goalkeeping blunder, they played well.
> 
> Seven of the starting eleven were DA products - mostly the youngers.


The goalkeeper on my son's team gave up the same kind of oopsie! through the legs goal in the game that eliminated them from State Cup one year.  I don't think he ever played again.


----------



## INFAMEE (Nov 16, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Say so long to soccer as an upperclass sport in America.  Just take a look at that starting lineup.  This is the most ethnic USMNT lineup that I have ever seen.  Maybe times are changing...


I couldn't help but chuckle at such silly post.

Actually it be pretty funny to see this many African-Americans on one team here in Southern California.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Nov 17, 2017)

INFAMEE said:


> I couldn't help but chuckle at such silly post.
> 
> Actually it be pretty funny to see this many African-Americans on one team here in Southern California.


America isn't Socal.  If I was in Jackson, Mississippi I would be shocked if there were any non African American kids on the team.  Just look at the top players in any non-country club sport.  In my opinion it is a good thing when we are inclusive in our scouting.  If I were part of the majority I might think that people wanting a more inclusive team/process is a silly thing.

Then again probably not.  I can see things from other people's perspectives.  You might try it sometime.


----------



## soccerobserver (Nov 17, 2017)

Regardless of the ethnicities I really liked the energy, creativity, pace and swagger that the young studs had on display. I only saw highlights but they seem to be the most exciting group of USMNT players I have ever seen.


----------



## socalkdg (Nov 17, 2017)

Someday I hope ethnicity won't even be discussed.  You will just see great players, and everyone else.


----------



## INFAMEE (Nov 17, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> America isn't Socal.  If I was in Jackson, Mississippi I would be shocked if there were any non African American kids on the team.  Just look at the top players in any non-country club sport.  In my opinion it is a good thing when we are inclusive in our scouting.  If I were part of the majority I might think that people wanting a more inclusive team/process is a silly thing.
> 
> Then again probably not.  I can see things from other people's perspectives.  You might try it sometime.


Did you watch the game? You call that soccer? Aside from McKennie no one stood out. U.S. did what they do best which is round up all these athletes and execute the "win at all costs" mentality that's been corrosive from grassroots levels.

I understand you have a daughter playing soccer, perhaps D1? This is the reason why you troll almost every thread and share your mediocre expertise. You know very little about the sport. There's a huge gap between women's
and men's soccer and it's quality. For one, women's soccer lack the skill and agility to make plays look cool. Its like watching a game in slow motion. Apples and oranges.

America is not SoCal, but SoCal is where the best youth soccer players reside and play at. It's a culture thing and to differ would just be utterly ignorant. Diverse and moving the game away from an upper class grasp would have a more Mexican- American feel to it.


----------

